# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Suche gutes, nicht zu teures Snowboard (Einsteiger)

## Maxie

Hallo liebe Wintersportler,
ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem guten Snowboard, mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre Spaß haben kann (sollte was aushalten, da ich mich als Einsteiger natürlich noch öfters mal hinlege). Was haltet ihr von diesen Burton Boards? Sind die gut? Oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

----------


## estefano

HalloIch habe dieses Jahr ein Snowboard gekauft, aber aufgrund der Quarantäne kann ich jetzt nicht snowboarden(((

----------


## estefano

Wenn die Quarantäne aufgehoben wird, dann gehe ich nach Österreich in die Berge, ich habe bereits ein Hotel für Ende März gebucht




Hier ist das Casino https://777spiele.com/ wo ich jeden Tag spiele

----------

